# Dothraki versus Rohirrim



## Troll (Feb 25, 2012)

For those of you who have read/watched Game of Thrones...

A Dothraki khalasar encounters a Rohirrim eored of comparable numbers and quality of leadership on rolling grassy terrain. They fight.

Who wins, and how decisively?


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 26, 2012)

Dothraki, easily.


----------



## Troll (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah... Light agile horsemen beat heavy cavalry every time, IMO.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not sure as it's hard to draw any real-world comparisons between them. The Rohirrim seem to be Anglo-Saxon warriors on horseback, so having a real idea of how they would fight in a cavalry engagement is a bit of a guess. I'm pretty sure forming a shield-wall on horseback would be a bit of a futile strategy. Regardless of arms or armour, you'd think the Dothraki would be the better horsemen still being nomads, whereas the Rohirrim being settled, were not in the saddle as much. We might get a better idea if Martin finally decides to set the Men of Westeros against the Dothraki... but even then the Knights of the Seven Kingdoms are more akin to classic 'chivalric' knights (I use the term loosely... ) whereas the Rohirrim I think would be much more mobile. I think an initial charge by the Rohirrim would cause a lot of damage to the Dothraki ranks, but following that in a general melee the Dothraki would have the better of it. So my heart says the Rohirrim and my head says the Dothraki. Saying that... I'm still in denial about the Battle of Hastings... so my views are to be taken with that in mind...^^


----------



## Troll (Feb 27, 2012)

Turgon said:


> I'm not sure as it's hard to draw any real-world comparisons between them. The Rohirrim seem to be Anglo-Saxon warriors on horseback, so having a real idea of how they would fight in a cavalry engagement is a bit of a guess. I'm pretty sure forming a shield-wall on horseback would be a bit of a futile strategy. Regardless of arms or armour, you'd think the Dothraki would be the better horsemen still being nomads, whereas the Rohirrim being settled, were not in the saddle as much. We might get a better idea if Martin finally decides to set the Men of Westeros against the Dothraki... but even then the Knights of the Seven Kingdoms are more akin to classic 'chivalric' knights (I use the term loosely... ) whereas the Rohirrim I think would be much more mobile. I think an initial charge by the Rohirrim would cause a lot of damage to the Dothraki ranks, but following that in a general melee the Dothraki would have the better of it. So my heart says the Rohirrim and my head says the Dothraki. Saying that... I'm still in denial about the Battle of Hastings... so my views are to be taken with that in mind...^^


 
The death of chivalry hit some of us quite hard... Not me, though, being that I am descended from peasants as far back as anyone knows.

I don't think a Rohirrim charge would be a game-winner for them, since Dothraki, as light raiders, don't seem to be the type who would form up to present a target for charges. A Rohirrim's spear has reach over a Dothraki scimitar and even Rohirrim mail and layered leather armor beat Dothraki bare chests and simple leathers... as long as the man of Rohan has enough room to actually use his spear, mind you.

I think what would really determine the battle is who has better mounted archers. I don't think Mongols ever once used a cavalry charge in their battles; rather, they drew out and harassed to death enemy knights while outmaneuvering and pincushioning the infantry.


----------

